# What's with the BJs?



## TeachingKitten (Apr 2, 2010)

OK, so I'm curious about something. I have heard repeatedly guys talk about how awesome it is/would be for a girl to go down on them while they were playing some sort of game like Halo or Call of Duty. 

Being a girl gamer, I am fascinated by this. What's the appeal? Wouldn't that mess with your game? They're both good things, but why combine them? 

Any thoughts from you furry gamers?


----------



## Barak (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm totally clueless.....


----------



## Tycho (Apr 2, 2010)

Because it would be awesome plus awesome equaling OMFG AWESOME.

Telling your friends that you're kicking their asses WHILE getting a blowjob is like a FALCON PUNCH to their ego.

Seriously? Dunno.  Don't care.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 2, 2010)

Probably some sort of fratboy retarded thing where anyone you're playing with online has to know you're getting laid or something.

I may be one of those super nerds that does nothing but play videogames all day but even I know when it's time to quit playing.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2010)

its the struggle to focus etc, adds adventure, kinda of like getting head while driving


----------



## TeachingKitten (Apr 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> its the struggle to focus etc, adds adventure, kinda of like getting head while driving



Yes, but... I guess I understand the the driving thing. I've done the driving thing. But I just... don't get it! lol


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> Yes, but... I guess I understand the the driving thing. I've done the driving thing. But I just... don't get it! lol


nor do I really the car thing is fun but I rather focus on my woman then  a game


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> OK, so I'm curious about something. I have heard repeatedly guys talk about how awesome it is/would be for a girl to go down on them while they were playing some sort of game like Halo or Call of Duty.
> 
> Being a girl gamer, I am fascinated by this. What's the appeal? Wouldn't that mess with your game? They're both good things, but why combine them?
> 
> Any thoughts from you furry gamers?


 

Hm, quite the question, we must test this, like Myth Buster or shit. I need an assistant :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2010)

Teco said:


> Hm, quite the question, we must test this, like Myth Buster or shit. I need an assistant :V


 well played,


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> well played,


I play my 'games' like a pro.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2010)

Teco said:


> I play my 'games' like a pro.


 boom headshot


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> boom headshot


 Ex-fucking-ctly


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2010)

Teco said:


> Ex-fucking-ctly


still I would rather look at her then a bunch of men running around hurting each other on a TV screen


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Personally, I like to focus on what I'm doing.  Pick one or the other.  Have tried both at the same time (_not_ my plan), did not get far.  Ended in me being dead in game and ignored for the rest of the evening in real life.  >_>  DON'T DO IT.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 2, 2010)

maybe it's so that they can have fun even if they're losing.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> maybe it's so that they can have fun even if they're losing.


...Valid point.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Because it would be awesome plus awesome equaling OMFG AWESOME.
> 
> Telling your friends that you're kicking their asses WHILE getting a blowjob is like a FALCON PUNCH to their ego.
> 
> Seriously? Dunno.  Don't care.


/thread


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 2, 2010)

It's just an attempt to combine two things teenage boys care about above all else.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 2, 2010)

Because a bj during just about anything is awesome?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd rather head when waiting for a bus
time well spent


----------



## Lobar (Apr 2, 2010)

Just play the game with me.

THEN winner gets head.


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> still I would rather look at her then a bunch of men running around hurting each other on a TV screen


 Well of course, thats why you use it as a ploy, then when you, "Oh shit gurrrrl, I lost cause of you. *SHOVE* Mwhahaha


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Just play the game with me.
> 
> THEN winner gets head.


 silly lobar you eat women out



Teco said:


> Well of course, thats why you use it as a ploy, then when you, "Oh shit gurrrrl, I lost cause of you. *SHOVE* Mwhahaha


  tried that when was dating a wow chick,  t'was fun
ended poorly in the long term she was a case


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Just play the game with me.
> 
> THEN winner gets head.


 
That sounds like a better plan overall to me.  XD


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 2, 2010)

Turning a gaming session with your lover into a BJ reward system... that sounds like a fun time, I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> silly lobar you eat women out



You don't?

What kind of ladies' man are you?


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 3, 2010)

Banned for having an orgasm while voice chat is enabled... that sounds lolworthy. X3

Also: Nylak's too awesome to be having unpleasurable sex. D:


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

I'd rather kick his ass in Halo...but that's just me...


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'd rather kick his ass in Halo...but that's just me...


 
Yeah, and 'he' would like what we're talking about :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Yeah, and 'he' would like what we're talking about :V


...


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...


 herpes


----------



## Takun (Apr 3, 2010)

Normally gamers feel like their girls hate them playing games all the time.  Giving them a bj is like NOT ONLY DO I LET YOU GAME ALL DAY BUT I FUCKING SERVICE YOU WHILE YOU SERVICE NOOBS.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 3, 2010)

Done it. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 3, 2010)

goons


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Because it would be awesome plus awesome equaling OMFG AWESOME.
> 
> Telling your friends that you're kicking their asses WHILE getting a blowjob is like a FALCON PUNCH to their ego.



This...more or less.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a tad on the desperate side =3 But worth a try someday >>


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 4, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Done it. Fucking awesome.



*Explosion, followed by guitar riff.*


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> You don't?
> 
> What kind of ladies' man are you?


missed the wording, I enjoy it to pineapple man


----------



## Icen (May 10, 2010)

I so want to do something like that to my boyfriend.

But even though he's a gamer he likes books more. So my plan is, the next time his favorite author comes out with a new book...it's gonna be blowjob vs. Terry Pratchet!

Let the god damn games begin. >3


----------



## Oovie (May 10, 2010)

Oh that'd ruin my APM and intense micro, couldn't have that.


----------



## Tao (May 10, 2010)

Don't know about a BJ during a game but getting anal while playing TF2 is amazing.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

It's simple: Feels good man. :3


----------



## Irreverent (May 10, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Telling your friends that you're kicking their asses WHILE getting a blowjob is like a FALCON PUNCH to their ego.



Its even better when its their sister.  That really throws their game off.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

I thought this thread died


----------



## Slyck (May 10, 2010)

Wait... Chick can give blowjobs too? Guess I learn something new everyday.


----------



## FoxBody (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I thought this thread died



is anything ever really dead on FAF?

In response to thread:
Yo Dawg! I heard you like getting head while playing video games so we bought you they Playboy video game so you can get head playing a video game while your getting head!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 10, 2010)

It's like one of my FA favorites. :3 [NSFW]


----------



## Slyck (May 10, 2010)

Okay. Now even three frags left has sex in it. Hahahahahahahahahahahahafapfapfap. This is almost as bad as /b/. I'm not talking about some classy 7chan /b/ either.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

This thread is sick


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's like one of my FA favorites. :3 [NSFW]


Cool porn bro. D:


----------



## Taralack (May 10, 2010)

God did this thread really have to be bumped...


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> God did this thread really have to be bumped...


This thread should die


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Getting a BJ when playing videogames is a good way to GET AHEAD. :3


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Getting a BJ when playing videogames is a good way to GET AHEAD. :3


 
GTFO and slap yourself for even saying that.:|


----------



## Teco (May 10, 2010)

I could use a BJ :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Teco said:


> I could use a BJ :V


----------

